# Polar Lights 3 Stooges Mummy-any interest?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Would anyone be interested in a Mummy kit that would be an add on to the Polar Lights Three Stooges set? I was think of having a resin kit of the mummy, add on base, and small Reuten Tooten sacophagas. 
Anyone interested?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that would be an impressive diorama for sure . right up with the A&C Meets Frankenstein . 
pretty sure some folks that got all 3 of the Stooge kits will be interested .
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Hell Yeah ! How much ? Where do I send The Money:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Well, I seriously looking at an early Fall release! If there is enough interest
(say 20) I will go fullthottle!!
1.Mitchellmania
2. Lonnie James
3. Mcdougal


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I have decided to call the kit "DADDY MUMMY!"
List update:
1.Mitchellmania
2. Lonnie James
3. Mcdougal
4.Scooke123


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

You can always make your own mummy if you get tired of waiting. I made one a few years ago with one of them cheap 12 inch action figures (similar to GI Joe). I wrapped his body in stained bandages. I covered the head and hands with super sculpey. The sculpting was easy becuse the head and fingers have basic simple shapes. The "GI Joe" figure can be positioned in alot of poses and glued when you decide upon his position. It turned out pretty good, even thogh I am not a good sculptor. Unfortunately, I don't have a photo because he's still in a box in my basement somewhere.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My idea is to have an already sculpted in scale Mummy figure kit to add to the
Stooges diorama!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> My idea is to have an already sculpted in scale Mummy figure kit to add to the Stooges diorama!


If you actually make King Rootintootin, don't forget that he was a midget! It was said in the last 10 seconds of the short. His wife, Queen Hottietottie may have been normal sized, though.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Interested List Update!! 
1.Mitchellmania 
2.Lonnie James 
3.McDougal 
4. Scooke123
5. Zombie_61
6. Gerry_Lynn


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Interested List Update!! 
1.Mitchellmania 
2.Lonnie James 
3.McDougal 
4. Scooke123 
5. Zombie_61 
6. Gerry_Lynn
7.Dr SYN

Coming along!! Wooo Wooo WOOO!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Mummy's the word.*

Count me in_terested_, Mitch. As Roland mentioned, a mummy wouldn't be too hard to sculpt - although I think a 12" figure (which would be 1/6 scale), might be a little large. Then again, the Stooges are a very robust 1/8 scale - you wouldn't be able to use an Aurora Mummy with the group.

But I thought the biggest obstacle was research material. I hadn't seen the "We Want Our Mummy" short in any DVD collection or image file when Polar Lights first issued the Three Stooges kits. But I tried again and good old YouTube has the short in two parts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUfNBQWIo0w, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2Q9JVJi50&feature=related

So if you need references to make your own Mummy, here you go. Or - leave the mummyfing to Mitch! :thumbsup:

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUfNBQWIo0w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2Q9JVJi50&feature=related

there's the short!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just watched both parts of the 3 Stooges Mummy...thanks for those links!

That was histerical! :lol:

Mitch...bring on the 3 Stooges Mummy!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Would anyone be interested in a Mummy kit that would be an add on to the Polar Lights Three Stooges set? I was think of having a resin kit of the mummy, add on base, and small Reuten Tooten sacophagas.
> Anyone interested?


This is NOT King RootinTootin! This mummy is an imposter! Like POSII said...he is a midget!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks guys for the References!! The Mummy looks about a full head taller than the boys. I think they were kind of short fellows anyways.
It would be cool to get Christ W to do the art to match the Stooge Kits!!

Here's and update on the list:
Interested List Update!! 
1.Mitchellmania 
2.Lonnie James 
3.McDougal 
4. Scooke123 
5. Zombie_61 
6. Gerry_Lynn
7.Dr SYN
8.MarkMcGovern
9.MonsterModelMan
If I can get about 20 People total, I will start work!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> The Mummy looks about a full head taller than the boys. I think they were kind of short fellows anyways.


Moe Howard - 5' 4"
Larry Fine - 5' 4"
Jerome "Curly" Howard - 5' 5"


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Thanks guys for the References!! The Mummy looks about a full head taller than the boys. I think they were kind of short fellows anyways.


Mitch, Watch the short feature...the mummy that you have in this pic isn't really "the mummy"! This is an imposter....the real mummy was carried out in a small sarcaphugus (sp?) at the end of the short. 

Really...I'm not kidding! Watch it!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Mitch, Watch the short feature...the mummy that you have in this pic isn't really "the mummy"! This is an imposter....the real mummy was carried out in a small sarcaphugus (sp?) at the end of the short.
> 
> Really...I'm not kidding! Watch it!
> 
> MMM


Reutentooten was a MIDGET!!!:thumbsup:

Here's the update
Great!!
Here's and update on the list: 
Interested List Update!! 
1.Mitchellmania 
2.Lonnie James 
3.McDougal 
4. Scooke123 
5. Zombie_61 
6. Gerry_Lynn 
7.Dr SYN 
8.MarkMcGovern 
9.MonsterModelMan 
10. mjbare
Half way!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> ...the mummy that you have in this pic isn't really "the mummy"..


You're right, MMM - he was really Ming the Merciless' High Priest in the latter half of _Flash Gordon _(1936). The actor was Theodore Lorch, who was frequently uncredited over much of his 40-year career in motion pictures, according to the Internet Movie Database: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0520380/ His not being King Rootentooten didn't make him any less the scarier in "We Want Our Mummy", nor any less desireable as an add-on figure to go with the Stooges.

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> You're right, MMM - he was really Ming the Merciless' High Priest in the latter half of _Flash Gordon _(1936). The actor was Theodor Lorch, who was frequently uncredited over much of his 40-year career in motion pictures, according to the Internet Movie Database: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0520380/ His not being King Rootentooten didn't make him any less the scarier in "We Want Our Mummy", nor any less desireable as an add-on figure to go with the Stooges.
> 
> Mark McG.


I have to agree with you Mark, after reading all his uncredited performances this would be a fitting tribute to Theodor Lorch and would make a great addition to the 3 Stooges kits:thumbsup:Mcdee


----------

